

How a space train was brought to life - micampe
http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/09/21/14019028-how-a-space-train-was-brought-to-life

======
ChuckMcM
That is a pretty neat video, the story tells about how the expressions on the
train were added in a post processing step, but the story and the inspiration
seem pretty genuine.

------
lfittl
Similar project in 2010, with a better video camera and detailed description:

<https://vimeo.com/15091562#at=0> (also by a dad with his son)

~~~
mparlane
The only similarity is the balloon and maybe the setup. The article linked is
more about the train than the balloon.

The child's connection to the train and bringing it to life through editing.

------
fosk
Great video and great father. I have an honest question though, what's the
regulation for this kind of things? For example, what would have happened if
the train in free fall had hurt someone?

------
shousper
Didn't watch the video.. was hoping for announced design/plan for mass-transit
system to the ISS =(

~~~
chiph
You should - it's really heart-warming, and a clever piece of animation.

------
stretchwithme
Why is imagination the most valuable commodity? This is why.

------
Robby2012
Love the video, awesome father

------
tisme
What a super dad!

